# Buck Grunt



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Another Deer grunt call from that curly burly wood from @windyridgebowman

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

Beautiful call bigdrowdy, I love the finish on that call, question why do you put band in middle is it for looks or does it serve a purpose ? Just curious I am trying to make few of these for family .


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2014)

The band is to keep the wood from splitting. Usually one half has a male insert section that goes into the other half very snugly. Because of the nature of wood if one of the halves shrink or swell the band keeps it from splitting....

AND it purty too!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> The band is to keep the wood from splitting. Usually one half has a male insert section that goes into the other half very snugly. Because of the nature of wood if one of the halves shrink or swell the band keeps it from splitting....
> 
> AND it purty too!


 

Yep what he said. Plus it covers the area where the call segments join together. I will see if I can post a picture with it apart.


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

OK I am really confused now, I understand about the exhaust being male for example and the top piece being female and sliding together,does the two pieces fit flush together and is the band glued and are the two pieces glued together


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 22, 2014)

I refer to the intake as the area you would blow into. The exhaust would be just that the area where the air escapes out of the call. The band is fixed(glued or epoxied) to the exhaust half of the call. This is where the guts will be inserted into the call. The intake simply slips over the reed and comes together inside the band. Not everyone does it this way but it is how I do mine. Hope this helps


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

I gotcha , so the intake just fits snugly over the tenon on the exhaust or do you use delrin as a tenon , I have been playing around with designs with metal JC reeds and just turning a tenon down on exhaust side and inserting in intake side with no band .But they have not been made long so I am assuming that these could split apart.


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh yea do you like the metal reeds or the plastic ones or do you make your own.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 22, 2014)

I like both but I fine the plastic allow for more adjustment to sound quality. The metal can be adjust but i don't feel they give the sound range. This is JMO of coarse


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 22, 2014)

Michael, 

Give the two tutorials below a read. They might answer some of your questions.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/buck-grunt-tutorial-the-barrel.13100/

http://woodbarter.com/threads/buck-grunt-tutorial-the-exhaust-and-reed-assm.13102/#post-195879


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey bud thanks for all your help


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem. Let me know if you hit a snag, I'll help you out any way I can.


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

Brent, thanks for that tutorial , I have read it before and that is what gave me the idea of making one.If it were not for guys like yourself and bigdrowdy I know I would be lost and really still am .So I see you have put a band on and cut a tenon down for it on the intake side only are the intake and exhaust fitting flush together and band just covering joint or is the band doing something to hold it together and is the band slipping over the exhaust or just setting on top of it.


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 22, 2014)

The 2 halves of the call are held together by the delrin rod. The inside of the exhaust is sanded so that the rod slides in easily and is epoxied in place. The barrel end is only lightly sanded inside so that the delrin rod slides in with a firm friction fit. This puts outward pressure on the barrel which, if not for the band, might split the call. Normally the wood from the barrel goes all of the way through the band and doesn't hide the butt joint between the barrel and the exhaust.

It is possible to use the band to hide the joint if you prefer. Below is a tutorial that I did on making owl hooters. Notice how the band is left overhanging the end of the barrel. This allows the exhaust to slide in a little and hide the joint. There are no rules. Play with them and see which way you like best. Don't try to make your first one perfect. Get some cheap wood, I like plain cherry, and start making proto types. Don't be ashamed of making lots of firewood while figuring things out. We all did and still do.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,17448.0.html


----------



## michael dee (Jul 22, 2014)

OK so the band acts like a compression ring in some sorts and is always on the barrel of call whether it is a deer, owl or duck call and by the way that was a beautiful owl hooter. Also do you glue the ring to the barrel


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes the band is glued to the barrel. Most use an epoxy of some type. JB Weld is very popular. Stay away from the 5 minute epoxies. They aren't as durable over the years.

Also, while I'm turning the call, I take the point of a skew and cut 4 or 5 fine grooves in the area that will be covered by the band. This gives the epoxy something to hold on to.


----------



## michael dee (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, just need to get in shop and keep turning.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah what they said!!


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 23, 2014)

In the mob they say "You have to make your bones" In call making, "you have to make your firewood"


----------

